# SpSp Report



## FishingFrenzy (Jul 17, 2015)

So I decided to try SpSp Thursday evening after last night's attempt at Metapeake and Romancoke turned out to be a failure. Here are the results. Mostly catfish and white perch. Caught a 10 inch croaker and an eel. Caught some dink rockfish but no keepers. Arrived around 2030 hours and fished until 0000 hours. The winds went from nothing to 10-15 mph around that time and it was my que to go.


----------



## FishingFrenzy (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## FishingFrenzy (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Nice catch! Enjoy!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice work. How are you going to fix the eel?


----------



## FishingFrenzy (Jul 17, 2015)

catman said:


> Nice work. How are you going to fix the eel?


Nothing too fancy, salt and pepper and on the grill.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I ate an eel once, I was surprised how good it was, white flakey meat


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't do it. I don't like snakes.

Enjoy. Nice catch


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Shoulda hook the eel up as bait woulda caught yourself a cow.


----------



## blucbr (Apr 19, 2015)

How big do the catfish get at spsp?


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

zam said:


> I ate an eel once, I was surprised how good it was, white flakey meat


lol "i ate an eel once" hahahaha

amusing


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

blucbr said:


> How big do the catfish get at spsp?


Channel cats will get to over 30 inches but anything over 22 can be considered of quality size


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd eat a cownose before eating a eel. Slimy nasty bastards.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> i'd eat a cownose before eating a eel. Slimy nasty bastards.


ha ha ha :--|


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont know what you were using for bait, but I bet it looks more appetizing than what you caught. Those pics are making me gag.:--|


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice catch and thanks for the report and pics!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> I'd eat a cownose before eating a eel. Slimy nasty bastards.


Skin the bad boy like you would a catfish, fillet it and you have beautiful, very tasty white meet. Just dust it with flour, dip in a egg/milk mixture, dust it again with flour, add a little salt/pepper then fry it in a cast iron skillet. Damn that's good eatin'.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I dont know what you were using for bait, but I bet it looks more appetizing than what you caught. Those pics are making me gag.:--|


that's what i thought and they got worse as i continued to scroll


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

surfnsam said:


> I'd eat a cownose before eating a eel. Slimy nasty bastards.


... Gues you're not Italian then! Eels are good stuff!

Sandcrab


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Catman...bro you're gonna make me hurl!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> Catman...bro you're gonna make me hurl!


What's the old saying "you can't judge a book by its cover"? Same thing here my friend.


----------



## FishingFrenzy (Jul 17, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> I dont know what you were using for bait, but I bet it looks more appetizing than what you caught. Those pics are making me gag.:--|


Nothing special just shrimp.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

I would try the eel, but those catfish do not look appetizing at all. And...I like catfish.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol you guys must not have asian friends. We barbeque the eel. Its delicious. 

Asians eat a lot of things, but eel isnt something that is nasty. Yall think that is nasty...you Dont even know...


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Skin the bad boy like you would a catfish, fillet it and you have beautiful, very tasty white meet. Just dust it with flour, dip in a egg/milk mixture, dust it again with flour, add a little salt/pepper then fry it in a cast iron skillet. Damn that's good eatin'.


Jesus Christ Catman................WTF!:--|..........you're killin me!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats quite a mix. Eel are tastier than CNR, I've had both. Next eel I catch is going in the cooler!


----------



## fran35 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice catch. Did these fish have consistent ice on them, or were they kept in a bucket of water for a bit after catching? That could be the reason that they look a little off color. I have checked alot of fish in my career as a wildlife officer, and I feel like your fish loom like they may have been left in some warm water for a bit. Usually the thing that gives it away for me is the white eyes and blanched skins


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Eels are great tasting fish and very expensive, check it out at a sushi bar.
It is one of my favorite. I take them over the cats any day.
If anyone have a good locale and rigging ideas, I would appreciate.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> ... Gues you're not Italian then! Eels are good stuff!
> 
> Sandcrab


My grandmother was right off the boat and loved eels we gave here all we caught but never ate them myself.I've heard oystercrackers are good too I'd eat one of them first;-)


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

I heard Carp and Suckers were good eat also.........:--|


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> ... Gues you're not Italian then! Eels are good stuff!
> 
> Sandcrab


Yes. Really good eating!

Go to a Japanese restaurant and order the grilled eel and rice. Usually around $15-$22. MMMMMmmm! You'll wonder why so many people keep throwing eels back!

Or just try it as a sushi a la carte item. It's the same grilled eel with sweet eel sauce on rice wrapped with a little nor, but at $3 a pice, it makes a nice tasting adventure, if you've never tried it.

I think July is Eel month in Japan. Hottest month of the year and it is believed that eating eel keeps you cool and give you energy.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Try doing that with a six foot eel..not fun. Bent the 1/4 spike I was using on a 2x4.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Fishing is so bad people are willing to eat just about anything


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Just because you don't know how to clean/prepare them doesn't mean its not good, eel and avocado rolls are one of my favorite. If the guy would ice his catch would of had a nice dinner, beats your hormones/farm raised meats.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

budlover1957 said:


> Eels are great tasting fish and very expensive, check it out at a sushi bar.
> It is one of my favorite. I take them over the cats any day.
> If anyone have a good locale and rigging ideas, I would appreciate.


Eel Sashimi (raw eel)....smoke some bud then get out the Wasabi and Soy sauce. YUM! :--|


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Try doing that with a six foot eel..not fun. Bent the 1/4 spike I was using on a 2x4.


OK I gotta know. Where in the world did you catch a 6' eel? Must have been an American conger eel caught in the ocean.

These guys grow to about 7 1/2' and weigh up to 90 lbs. I've seen them caught on The Morning Star.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> OK I gotta know. Where in the world did you catch a 6' eel? Must have been an American conger eel caught in the ocean.


Conger don't even get that big........musta been a Moray....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Conger don't even get that big........musta been a Moray....


Yea they do. Here a 12' conger dude caught in the UK.
http://cdn.images.express.co.uk/img/dynamic/128/590x/eelfe-577311.jpg


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hahahaha luv the pic catman that's great I kinda want to try it just to see how it is I've had smoked eel in sushi restaurants and must say it is good


----------

